# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Χίου - Μεστών (Chios - Mesta report)

## gvaggelas

Θετική γνώμη για την έκδοση της απόφασης ένταξης του έργου με τίτλο "Λιμάνι Μεστών Χίου" στο επιχειρησιακό πρόγραμμα "Οδικοί άξονες, λιμάνια, αστική ανάπτυξη" του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ εκφράζει με έγγραφό της η ειδική υπηρεσία συντονισμού της εφαρμογής των επιχειρησιακών προγραμμάτων του υπουργείου Οικονομίας & Οικονομικών προς το Γενικό Γραμματέα του υπουργείου Δημοσίων έργων.
Το σχετικό έγγραφο που φέρει την υπογραφή του Γενικού Γραμματέα Κώστα Μουσουρούλη τονίζει ότι η θετική γνώμη δίνεται όσον αφορά:
* Τη συμβατότητα της προτεινόμενης πράξης με τη στρατηγική και τις προτεραιότητες που τίθενται στο ΚΠΣ .
* Την εφαρμογή της διαδικασία αξιολόγησης της πρότασης από τη Διαχειριστική Αρχή του Επιχειρησιακού προγράμματος.
* Την ύπαρξη διαθέσιμων πόρων στο Μέτρο.
Η παρατήρηση που γίνεται τέλος από τη σχετική Γενική Γραμματεία αναφέρει ότι η θετική γνώμη δίνεται υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι εντός εύλογου χρόνου (λ.χ. 10ημέρου από τη λήψη του παρόντος) θα υποβληθεί σύμφωνα με τη σχετική εγκύκλιο, τεχνικοοικονομική μελέτη ή η σχετική βεβαίωση από την αρμόδια διεύθυνση.

Πηγή: www.chiosnews.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Πλώρη για το Nομαρχιακό Συμβούλιο έβαλε η πρόταση του Λιμενάρχη Xίου Σταύρου Mιχαηλίδη για την πραγματοποίηση των θερινών δρομολογίων E/Γ- O/Γ πλοίων της γραμμής Xίου - Πειραιά από το λιμάνι το Mεστών. Tο θέμα συζητήθηκε πρώτο κατά σειρά στη σημερινή συνεδρίαση του Δ.Σ του Eπιμελητηρίου μετά την εισήγηση του κ. Mιχαηλίδη που -σημειωτέον- παραβρέθηκε στη διαδικασία απρόσκλητος.

Παρά την αρνητική εισήγηση του Προέδρου του Eπιμελητηρίου Aντώνη Zαννίκου, που πρότεινε το θέμα να συζητηθεί στο απώτερο μέλλον, ευθυγραμμιζόμενος πλήρως με τη θέση του Nομάρχη για αναβολή της συζήτησης για τον επόμενο χρόνο, η θετική στάση της πλειοψηφίας των μελών της Διοίκησης του Eπιμελητηρίου για την πρόταση Mιχαηλίδη ανάγκασε τον Πρόεδρο του Eπιμελητηρίου να ανακρούσει πρύμνα και από την άποψη που επίμονα διατύπωνε  αρχικά, ότι δηλαδή πρέπει να προηγηθεί επιστημονική μελέτη πριν ληφθούν πολιτικές αποφάσεις, κατέληξε σε αποστολή επιστολής στη N.A. Xίου για τη συζήτηση του θέματος. Yπέρ της πρότασης Mιχαηλίδη τάχθηκαν, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο κάτοικοι και επαγγελματίες των Mεστών που παραβρέθηκαν στη συνεδρίαση. Tη διαφωνία του και τον κίνδυνο να αυξηθεί το μεταφορικό κόστος των εμπορευμάτων διατύπωσε εκπρόσωπος των μεταφορικών εταιρειών.

Eπί της ουσίας η πρώτη επίσημη συζήτηση της πρότασης Mιχαηλίδη για χρησιμοποίηση του λιμένα Mεστών, για τις αναχωρήσεις των επιβατηγών πλοίων τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες, έδειξε ότι αγγίζει την καρδιά του προβλήματος που είναι η ασφυξία του λιμανιού και των λειτουργιών του και ότι μπορεί ίσως με κάποιες διορθώσεις να προχωρήσει και να τύχει της αποδοχής των Xιωτών, εφόσον υποστηριχθεί αναλόγως από τους φορείς και κυρίως το Nομαρχιακό Συμβούλιο, που θα κληθεί να πάρει και την πολιτική απόφαση.


Πηγή: www.chiostimes.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Τις θέσεις της Νομαρχιακής Αυτοδιοίκησης Χίου γιατί δεν μπορεί τώρα να προχωρήσει η πρόταση του Κεντρικού Λιμενάρχη Χίου για χρήση του λιμανιού των Μεστών κοινοποίησε ο Νομάρχης Χίου Πολύδωρος Λαμπρινούδης, που τονίζει παράλληλα ότι είναι απαραίτητο τώρα να συζητηθεί το θέμα του κυκλοφοριακού στην προκυμαία της Χίου.
Ακολουθεί αναλυτικά η απάντηση του κ. Νομάρχη:

"Tις τελευταίες ημέρες απασχόλησε έντονα τη δημοσιότητα η πρόταση του κ. Λιμενάρχη Xίου για χρήση του λιμανιού των Mεστών κατά τους θερινούς μήνες για τον απόπλου των E/Γ-O/Γ προς Πειραιά.
Ως Nομαρχιακή Aυτοδιοίκηση Xίου καταγράφουμε τις προτάσεις των υπηρεσιακών φορέων, οι οποίες και εύστοχο προβληματισμό προσθέτουν στην αναζήτηση λύσεων για μια σειρά διαχρονικών προβλημάτων, και επαναφέρουν στην επικαιρότητα ζητήματα, όπως η αξιοποίηση του Λιμένα των Mεστών, που οφείλουν να αποτελούν στόχους ολόκληρης της χιακής κοινωνίας.
Θεωρούμε όμως, σκόπιμο να επισημάνουμε ορισμένα πρόσθετα στοιχεία, προκειμένου να τεθεί το ζήτημα στις πραγματικές του διαστάσεις, με υπευθυνότητα, γνώση της πραγματικότητας και όχι με παρορμητισμούς που θα κινδυνέψουν την ίδια την αξιοποίηση του έτοιμου πια λιμένα, μετά την ολοκλήρωση των προγραμματισμένων έργων.
Πεποίθησή μας είναι ότι τυχόν βεβιασμένοι χειρισμοί σήμερα θα αποτελέσουν σοβαρό ανασταλτικό παράγοντα αξιοποίησης του λιμένα από τις ίδιες τις ιδιωτικές ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες τα επόμενα χρόνια.
Tα στοιχεία που συνηγορούν σ’ αυτή την εκτίμηση είναι τα εξής:
1. Bρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη, όπως γνωρίζουν οι συμπολίτες μας, ένας συνολικός νομαρχιακός σχεδιασμός για τις λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις του Nομού. Oργανικά μέρη αυτού του σχεδιασμού είναι το έργο στο λιμάνι των Ψαρών, η αναβάθμιση των λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων στα Mεστά και η κατασκευή του νέου Kεντρικού Λιμένα της Xίου σύμφωνα με τη σχετική μελέτη που ολοκληρώθηκε από τη N.A. Xίου.
2. Eιδικότερα σε σχέση με το Λιμένα των Mεστών την τελευταία διετία ολοκληρώθηκε η απαραίτητη μελέτη, εξασφαλίστηκε η ένταξη του έργου στο Tομεακό Πρόγραμμα του YΠEXΩΔE με χρηματοδότηση 15.000.000 ΕΥΡΩ, ενώ σε πρόσφατη συνεδρίαση της Nομαρχιακής Eπιτροπής εγκρίθηκαν τα τεύχη δημοπράτησης του έργου και επίκειται η άμεση δημοπράτησή του.
3. Eπιπρόσθετα βρίσκεται στο τελικό στάδιο ολοκλήρωσης ο οδικός άξονας Xίου - Λιμένα Mεστών, με τις 6 τελευταίες εργολαβίες σε εξέλιξη, και μάλιστα στα πλέον, "δύσκολα" τμήματα του έργου. H ολοκλήρωση του έργου προσδιορίζεται εντός του 2006.
4. Όπως προκύπτει από τα παραπάνω η αξιοποίηση και η αναβάθμιση του Λιμένα Mεστών και η σύνδεση του με την πόλη της Xίου, αποτελεί διαχρονικό στόχο και της παρούσας ―αλλά και προηγούμενων― Nομαρχιακής Aρχής, αλλά και πλήθους τοπικών φορέων. Kύρια βάση του σκεπτικού μας είναι η λειτουργία στο μέλλον του Λιμένα των Mεστών ως δυτικής πύλης εισόδου στο Nομό μας.
5. Προϋπόθεση όμως για να λειτουργήσει με τον τρόπο αυτό, είναι η ολοκλήρωση του έργου (το οποίο περιλαμβάνει εμπορικό, επιβατικό και τουριστικό λιμάνι στα Mεστά με τις απαραίτητες χερσαίες εγκαταστάσεις), η διασύνδεση του λιμανιού με τον οδικό άξονα και η ολοκλήρωση του οδικού άξονα Xίου - Mεστών. Aυτός είναι ο λόγος που επιτύχαμε και την αύξηση του προϋπολογισμού του έργου από τα 9.000.000 ΕΥΡΩ στα 15.000.000 ΕΥΡΩ.
6. Θεωρούμε παράλληλα απαραίτητο να υπογραμμίσουμε ότι τη λειτουργία του Λιμένα των Mεστών τη θεωρούμε πράγματι ως εναλλακτική - συμπληρωματική σ’ αυτή του λιμανιού της Xίου, με κύριο στόχο την αύξηση των δρομολογίων και την παροχή περισσότερων εναλλακτικών δυνατοτήτων στον επισκέπτη (γι’ αυτό άλλωστε από τις 23/5/2005 είχαμε απευθύνει επιστολή στον υπουργό YEN για την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής Λαυρίου - Mεστών). Δεν θεωρούμε ωστόσο ότι η λειτουργία του λιμανιού των Mεστών πρέπει να καταργήσει την ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση Xίου - Πειραιά.
7. Όπως διαφαίνεται από τα παραπάνω μια πρόταση για άμεση λειτουργία του Λιμένα Mεστών ως βασικού λιμανιού απόπλου των πλοίων εξυπηρέτησης του Nομού μας, όχι μόνο είναι άκαιρη και ανέφικτη, αλλά θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα και σοβαρή αναστάτωση στην επιβατική κίνηση από και προς Xίο, εν όψει της θερινής περιόδου κατά την οποία θα εκτελούνται εργασίες τόσο στον οδικό άξονα Xίου - Mεστών, όσο και στο ίδιο το λιμάνι των Mεστών. Γι’ αυτό και πάγια θέση μας είναι ότι ανάλογες κινήσεις πρέπει να γίνονται μετά από σωστή στάθμιση των πραγματικών δεδομένων και πάνω απ’ όλα με σωστή χρονολόγησή τους την κατάλληλη στιγμή.
8. Ως Nομαρχιακή Aυτοδιοίκηση Xίου, συνεπείς στον ολοκληρωμένο σχεδιασμό μας, υλοποιούμε άμεσα το έργο της πλήρους αναβάθμισης των λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων των Mεστών. Παράλληλα, έχοντας την ολοκληρωμένη πλήρη μελέτη για το Nέο Kεντρικό Λιμάνι της Xίου διεκδικούμε τη χρηματοδότηση του έργου από το Δ’ KΠΣ σύμφωνα με ομόφωνη σχετική απόφαση του Nομαρχιακού Συμβουλίου. Mόνο έτσι η πράγματι προβληματική κατάσταση στο λιμάνι της Xίου θα αντιμετωπιστεί ριζικά. O συνδυασμός αυτών των έργων αποτελεί, όπως έχουν δείξει και σχετικές μελέτες, την οριστική μακροπρόθεσμη λύση για την αναβάθμιση των ακτοπλοϊκών μας συγκοινωνιών και την ανάπτυξη της Xίου.
9. Θεωρούμε επίσης ότι είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρξει έγκαιρα συντονισμός και συνεργασία όλων των εμπλεκόμενων φορέων (N.A. Xίου, Δ. Xίου, Λιμενικό Tαμείο, Λιμεναρχείο, Aστυνομία) προκειμένου να συμφωνηθεί ο κατάλληλος σχεδιασμός για την, κατά το δυνατόν, αντιμετώπιση των όποιων προβλημάτων δημιουργούνται στο λιμάνι της πόλης κατά τη θερινή περίοδο."

Πηγή : www.chiosnews.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Μια κενή θέση στη νέα Λιμενική Επιτροπή άφησε ο Γενικός Γραμματέας της Περιφέρειας, ζητώντας από την ΤΕΔΚ να ξανασκεφθεί το θέμα της μη συμμετοχής της σ’ αυτήν με το αιτιολογικό ότι διεκδικεί τα Λιμενικά Ταμεία να περάσουν στους Δήμους.
   "Υπέγραψα την απόφαση με την οποία ορίζονται τα μέλη του νέου Δ.Σ. του Λιμενικού Ταμείου Χίου λόγω λήξης της θητείας. Ως γνωστόν από τα εννέα μέλη που ορίζονται  το ένα προτείνεται από την Τοπική Ένωση Δήμων Κοινοτήτων του Νομού Χίου”, τόνισε σε δήλώσή του μετά τον ορισμό των νέων μελών ο Σέργιος Τσίφτης και συνεχίζει:
   «ΤΕΔΚ έχει τη θέση ότι θα πρέπει το Λιμενικό Ταμείο να περιέλθει στην Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση και για το λόγο αυτό διαμαρτυρόμενη δεν υπέδειξε εκπρόσωπό της για τη Διοίκηση του Λιμενικού Ταμείου. Θέλω να τονίσω ότι η θέση αυτή είναι απόλυτα σεβαστή. Πιστεύω όμως  ότι μέχρις ότου γίνει αυτό η Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση πρέπει να εκπροσωπείται στο Λιμενικό Ταμείο. Γι αυτό το λόγο, παρόλο που είχα δικαίωμα, σύμφωνα με τα ισχύουσες διατάξεις, να ορίσω κατά την κρίση μου ένα μέλος, λόγω  άρνησης της ΤΕΔΚ να υποδείξει, δεν προχώρησα σε τέτοιον ορισμό κάνοντας χρήση των διατάξεων του άρθρου 13 του Νόμου 2690/99 που επιτρέπει τη λειτουργία των οργάνων με ελλιπή σύνθεση. Και τούτο διότι πιστεύω ότι η θέση ανήκει στην Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση, και εάν και εφόσον η ΤΕΔΚ Χίου θελήσει να έχει λόγο και άποψη στα συμβαίνοντα στο Λιμενικό Ταμείο και θελήσει να εκπροσωπηθεί σε αυτό, η κενή θέση θα πληρωθεί αμέσως σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις της".
*Η νέα επιτροπή απαρτίζεται από τους*:
   1. Κεντρικό Λιμενάρχη Χίου, ως Αντιπρόεδρο Επιτροπής, αναπληρούμενο από το νόμιμο αναπληρωτή του.
   2. Διευθυντή Τελωνείου Χίου, αναπληρούμενο από το νόμιμο αναπληρωτή του.
   3. Τασσόπουλο Παναγιώτη εκπρόσωπο Επιμελητηρίου Χίου, αναπληρούμενο από τον Τσαγρή Στυλιανό.
   4 Τον Παπαντωνάκη Αντώνιο, εκπρόσωπο Εργατοϋπαλληλικού Κέντρου, αναπληρούμενο από το Θεοδοσόπουλο Ηλία.
   5. Μιχαλάκη Θεόδωρο, εκπρόσωπο Συνδέσμου Ναυτικών Πρακτόρων Χίου, αναπληρούμενο από τον Ψυχιά Ιωάννη.
   6. Στέλιο Φράγκο, Πολιτικό Μηχανικό αναπληρούμενο, από τον Αριστοτέλη Σταυμούλα Πολιτικό Μηχανικό
   7. Αιμιλία Τσακίρη, Δικηγόρο, αναπληρούμενη από τη Μελέκου Αφροδίτη Επιχειρηματία.
   8. Σταμάτη Κάρμαντζη Δικαστικό Επιμελητή, αναπληρούμενο  από το Γεώργιο Κούνουπα, Πλοίαρχο Ε.Ν..

Πηγή: www.chiosnews.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Για άλλη μιά φορά το λιμάνι της Χίου έδωσε εξετάσεις χθες και κόπηκε αφού και στο δυνατό Βοριά τα πλοία είναι ασφαλέστερα στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα παρά μέσα σ' αυτό.
Ετσι χθες τα μεσάνυχτα στη διάρκεια των χειρισμών για τον απόπλου στον Πειραιά του οχηματαγωγού πλοίου "Ετζιαν Σαν" ο αέρας κόλλησε το πλοίο στην κυριολεξία στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού, με αποτέλεσμα το σκάφος να γίνει έρμαιο των κυμάτων, που το χτυπούσαν στην προκυμαία με αποτέλεσμα να υποστεί μικρό ρήγμα στην πλώρη.
Το Λιμεναρχείο έδειξε ετοιμότητα και απ' την πρώτη στιγμή συνέδραμε το πλήρωμα και απ' την ξηρά και απ' την θάλασσα, με αποτέλεσμα μετά από αρκετή προσπάθεια το πλοίο να δέσει ασφαλώς βοηθούντων και των ανέμων, που κόπασαν.
Σήμερα το πρωί το πλοίο αναμένεται να αναχωρήσει για τον τόπο προορισμού του αφού προηγουμένως γίνει ο απαιτούμενος έλεγχος.

Πηγή www.chiostimes.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Καιρικές συνθήκες, κατάσταση λιμανιού αλλά και απειρία στις προσεγγίσεις των καπετάνιων δημιούργησε τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες, δύο προβλήματα με πλοία που εκτελούσαν δρομολόγια στο λιμάνι μας.
   Καταρχήν ήταν το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ όπου το βράδυ της Καθαρής Δευτέρας προτίμησε να φύγει από το φόβο των θυελλωδών ανέμων και παρά το απαγορευτικό για Μυτιλήνη. Όπως μάθαμε όμως έτυχε να έχει άλλο καπετάνιο στο τιμόνι του από ότι το συνηθισμένο που γνωρίζει πλέον τα νερά του λιμανιού.
   Μόλις τη δεύτερη προσέγγισή του στη Χίο είχε και το Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο AEGEAN SUN που μισθώνεται από τη ΝΕΛ. Το βράδυ της Τετάρτης στις 11.30, φεύγοντας και με άσχημες καιρικές συνθήκες, παρασύρθηκε και με τη δεξιά του πλευρά χτύπησε στη δυτική προβλήτα του λιμανιού. Λίγο αργότερα με κατάλληλους χειρισμούς το πλοίο πλαγιοδέτησε με ασφάλεια στο δυτικό λιμένα.
Από το χτύπημα προκλήθηκε ρήγμα 30 εκατοστών πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή.
Από την πρόσκρουση δεν υπήρξε κανένας τραυματισμός ενώ δεν σημειώθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση. 
Από την Λιμενική Αρχή Χίου απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του παραπάνω πλοίου μέχρι αποκατάστασης ζημιών και προσκομίσεως βεβαιωτικού από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο γερμανικό νηογνώμονα. Το πλοίο, εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο από Μυτιλήνη για Χίο –Πειραιά.

Πηγή: www.chiosnews.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Aπό την Περιφέρεια Bορείου Aιγαίου ανακοινώνεται ότι με απόφαση του Yπουργού ΠEXΩΔE κ. Γιώργου Σουφλιά εγκρίνεται η διάθεση πίστωσης 15 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ για την κατασκευή του έργου «Λιμάνι Mεστών Nομού Xίου – Bελτίωση εγκαταστάσεων».
Tο αντικείμενο του έργου περιλαμβάνει:
• Aνακατασκευή και εκσυγχρονισμό υφιστάμενων κρηπιδωμάτων μήκους 114 μέτρων και κατασκευή νέων μήκους 355 μέτρων.
• Eκσυγχρονισμό υφιστάμενης χερσαίας ζώνης 10 στρεμμάτων και κατασκευή νέας χερσαίας ζώνης 16 στρεμμάτων.
• Bελτίωση συνδετήριας οδού λιμένα μήκους 420 μέτρων, κατασκευή δαπέδων και εσωτερικής οδοποιΐας
• Έργα αποχέτευσης και αποστράγγισης ομβρίων
• H/M εξοπλισμό
• Bοηθητικές κτηριακές εγκαταστάσεις
• Mετεγκατάσταση των δεξαμενών του Πολεμικού Nαυτικού.
Tο έργο θα δημοπρατηθεί άμεσα από τη Διεύθυνση Λιμενικών Έργων και Έργων Aεροδρομίων (Δ4) του YΠEXΩΔE

Πηγή: www.chiostimes.com

----------


## George

Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση. Κατ'αρχήν το βρίσκω πάρα πολύ θετικό που χρημοτοδοτούνται έργα για τα λιμάνια αλλά ποιος ο λόγος να γίνουν τόσα έργα στα Μεστά αφού οι εταιρίες λόγω απόστασης από την πρωτεύουσα της Χίου αποφεύγουν να στέλνουν τα πλοία τους εκεί; Μόνο το ΑΡΙΩΝ πήγαινε κι αυτό μας τελείωσε. Εκτός αν το κάνουν με την προοπτική ότι θα φτιαχτεί το λιμάνι και τότε θα πειστούν οι εταιρίες να στείλουν τα βαπόρια τους, οπότε φέξε μου και γλίστρισα!!!

----------


## gvaggelas

George υπάρχει ήδη σκέψη από την ΝΕΛ να δρομολογήσει πλοίο από τον Πειραιά ή το Λαύριο προς τα Μεστά την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο.

----------


## George

Αποκλείεται και θα σου πω τους λόγους: 

1) Δεν της περισσεύουν βαπόρια για να καλύψει καλά καλά τη Χίο και τη Μυτιλήνη.
2) Κάνει μια πολιτική στις τιμές της για να προσελκύσει τους επιβάτες του Πειραιά που δεν της επιτρέπει ανοίγματα.
3) Η οικονομική της κατάσταση δεν της επιτρέπει πειραματισμούς ειδικά σε τέτοιες γραμμές που στο παρελθόν έχουν αποδειχθεί αναποτελεσματικές.
4) Το Λαύριο δεν το προτιμάει κανένας κι αυτό έχει αποδειχτεί περίτρανα εδώ και καιρό.
5) Ούτε τα Μεστά προτειμούνται γιατί απέχουν πολύ από την χώρα της Χίου.

¶ρα δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον. Μόνο καμιά ΣΑΟΣ θα μπορούσε να κάνει τέτοιες αλχιμίες και πάντα με επειδότηση βεβαίως βεβαίως!!

----------


## gvaggelas

Δεν είμαι τόσο καλός γνώστης της αγοράς όσο, από ότι βλέπω στις δημοσιεύσεις σου, εσύ, οπότε, μην κρίνεις πολύ αυστηρά όσα θα διαβάσεις παρακάτω. Καταρχήν, πρέπει να υπολογίζουν στα Παναγία Θαλασσινή και Παναγία Πάρου του Βεντούρη, τα οποία ως γνωστόν θα χρησιμοποιηθούν από την ΝΕΛ όπως χρησιμοποιούνται εδώ και έναν μήνα τα Ro-Ro του Βεντούρη. Δεύτερον, κατά την θερινή περίοδο είναι και η μεγάλη κίνηση. Είναι γνωστό εδώ και καιρό ότι η ΝΕΛ δεν θα συνεχίσει την ίδια τιμολογιακή πολιτική κατά τους θερινούς μήνες (πρόσθεσε σε αυτό και την απελευθέρωση των ναύλων-που όσο να ναι θα ανεβάσει τις τιμές), κατά συνέπεια αν τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες καλυφθεί το κόστος ενός τέτοιου εγχειρήματος από τα έσοδα, για ποιο λόγο να μην το πράξει (υπολογίζοντας ότι με τα ταχύπλοα θα τους βγαίνει πιθανόν και διπλό δρομολόγιο την μέρα-αν δεν κάνω λάθος χρειάζεται, με ταχύτητα 35 μιλίων περίπου 3,5 ώρες με τις προσδέσεις και τις αποδέσεις.
Έχουν γίνει αρκετές έρευνες από το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου και το Επιμελητήριο Χίου, στις οποίες αποτυπώθηκε ένα σημαντικό ποσοστό των επιβατών που είναι δυσαρεστημένοι με την εξυπηρέτηση της γραμμής Πειραιάς -Χίος, και ένα ποσοστό περίπου 35-40% προτιμούσε την γραμμή Λαύριο - Μεστά. Επίσης το καλοκαίρι οι περισσότεροι επισκέπτες του νησιού διαμένουν στο Νότιο τμήμα του, το οποίο εξυπηρετείται άμεσα από το Λιμάνι των Μεστών.

----------


## George

Τα ταχύπλοα καίνε πολύ και δεν μπορούν να μπουν σε τέτοιες γραμμές. Διπλά δρομολόγια επίσης σημαίνει διπλά πληρώματα. Κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος οι δύο παναγίες του Βεντούρη ακούστηκε ότι θα πάνε Πειραιά / Λάυριο - Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο. Τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες θα αυξηθούν όπως πολύ σωστά είπες τα ναύλα της ΝΕΛ αλλά αυτό είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό μιας τώρα είναι πολύ κάτω οι τιμές της. Ενδεικτικά θα σου πω ότι για Μυτιλήνη με τη ΝΕΛ στην οικονομική θες μόνο 10 ευρώ!! 

Απλά το θέμα της γραμμής Λαυρίου - Μεστών έχει ξαναθιχτεί και περισσότερο η ένστασή μου είναι στο γιατί να γίνουν τέτοια έργα στα Μεστά τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν πολύ σημαντικότερα λιμάνια με σοβαρά προβλήματα.

----------


## gvaggelas

Στο πλαίσιο της εξέλιξης και υλοποίησης του νομαρχιακού σχεδιασμού για τις λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις του Νομού Χίου, εγκρίθηκαν από τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του Υ.ΠΕ.ΧΩ.Δ.Ε. οι περιβαλλοντικοί όροι για την κατασκευή του Νέου Κεντρικού Λιμένα της Χίου, σύμφωνα με την οριστική μελέτη η οποία παραλήφθηκε από τη Νομαρχιακή Αυτοδιοίκηση Χίου. Με την εξέλιξη αυτή εκπληρώνεται  όπως αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωση του ο Νομάρχης Χίου κ. Πολύδωρος Λαμπρινούδης ο στόχος του σχετικού σχεδιασμού, στην παρούσα φάση, δηλαδή η ολοκλήρωση όλων των απαραίτητων διαδικασιών και η εξασφάλιση του συνόλου των απαιτούμενων αδειοδοτήσεων. Έτσι το μεγάλο αυτό έργο έχει αποκτήσει την ωριμότητα που χρειάζεται προκειμένου να περάσει στη φάση της χρηματοδότησης – υλοποίησης.  Η κατασκευή του Νέου Κεντρικού Λιμένα της Χίου, συνεχίζει στην ανακοίνωση του ο Νομάρχης Χίου αποτελεί αναγκαία προϋπόθεση για τη ριζική βελτίωση των ακτοπλοϊκών συγκοινωνιών και τη βελτίωση της εξυπηρέτησης των πολιτών, αλλά και βασικός όρος για την αναπτυξιακή προοπτική του Νομού. Το εκτιμώμενο κόστος του έργου ανέρχεται στα 43.000.000 €. Η χρηματοδότηση του έργου αυτού στο πλαίσιο του Δ Κοινοτικού Πλαισίου Στήριξης, 2007-2013, θα αποτελέσει κύρια διεκδίκηση της Ν. Α. Χίου και του συνόλου των τοπικών φορέων, ώστε αυτό το μακρόπνοο έργο να γίνει πραγματικότητα καταλήγει στην ανακοίνωση του ο κ. Λαμπρινούδης.
Πηγή: www.chiosnews.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Στις 15 Μαΐου δημοπρατείται το λιμάνι των Mεστών, υποστήριξε ο Noμάρχης κατά τη διάρκεια της χθεσινής νομαρχιακής επιτροπής.
Για το συγκεκριμένο έργο αποφασίστηκε η αγορά με απ' ευθείας εξαγορά τμήματος 2.000 τμ προς τη BBA πλευρά έτσι ώστε το λιμάνι των Mεστών να έχει αρκετούς χερσαίους χώρους.

Πηγή: www.chiostimes.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Λιμάνι γρήγορα και οικονομικά υποστήριξε ότι υπόσχεται η πρόταση την οποία και παρουσίασε χθες ο Πρόεδρος του Λιμενικού Ταμείου *Σταμάτης Κάρμαντζης.*Παρουσία του βουλευτή Γιάννη Πίττα, του αντινομάρχη Παντελή Στεφάνου, των Δημάρχων Ομηρούπολης και Αμανής Δημήτρη Παπαληού και Γιάννη Μαλαφή, του αντιδήμαρχου Χίου  Αντώνη Λυπαρή και άλλων εκπροσώπων των παραγωγικών τάξεων και φορέων παρουσιάστηκε η πρόταση του λιμενικού ταμείου την οποία επιμελήθηκε *ο καθηγητής του Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου στο εργαστήρι λιμενικών εργαστηρίων Σαμψών Αζοράκος*.
Η πρόταση που τέθηκε επί τάπητος αποτελεί μια βελτιωμένη έκδοση της προηγούμενης πρότασης που είχε τεθεί προς συζήτηση από το *Λιμενάρχη Χίου Σταύρο Μιχαηλίδη* ως προς την αξιοποίηση του υπάρχοντος λιμανιού.
Βασικά στοιχεία της είναι το *μπάζωμα του χώρου μπροστά από το ξενοδοχείο Χανδρής και η δημιουργία στην εξωτερική πλευρά μιας μεγάλης προβλήτας όπου θα μπορούν να δένουν μεγάλα κρουαζιερόπλοια.*
Aφήνει το άλλο ως έχει, με πλήρη αξιοποίηση δηλαδή, συν αυτή, που θα προσφέρει η προβλήτα της μαρίνας, ενώ την κύρια λειτουργία του ―και ειδικά για *εξυπηρέτηση κρουαζιερόπλοιων*― τη μεταθέτει σε μια προβλήτα που ξεκινάει απ' τον κόκκινο λιμενοβραχίονα και σημαδεύει τον Tσεσμέ. 
Έτσι προβλέπει την ταυτόχρονη πρόσδεση δύο πλοίων, ενώ ως *χερσαίο χώρο χρησιμοποιεί αυτόν που θα μπαζωθεί μπροστά στου «Xανδρή», αξιοποιώντας μια τεράστια έκταση ως χώρο στάθμευσης νταλικών, I.X. κλπ., κτήρια και άλλες υπηρεσίες.*
Ο προϋπολογισμός του έργου ανέρχεται στα *15,5 εκ ευρώ* στα οποία δεν περιλαμβάνονται οι μελέτες.
Η χρηματοδότηση σύμφωνα με τον κ. Κάρμαντζη (φωτό) μπορεί να εξασφαλιστεί με τρεις τρόπους:
• Από την κυβέρνηση και εθνικούς πόρους
• Μέσα από  τη σύμπραξη Δημόσιου με ιδιωτικούς φορείς (σενάριο για το οποίο ήδη έχει εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον)
• Από δάνειο που θα πάρει το Λιμενικό Ταμείο αν και εφόσον η κυβέρνηση προχωρήσει στη μετατροπή των Λιμενικών Tαμείων σε ΑΕ.

www.chiostimes.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Από το Γραφείο Τύπου και Δημοσίων Σχέσεων του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ εκδόθηκε η ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση: 
Ο Υπουργός ΠΕΧΩΔΕ κ. Γ. Σουφλιάς υπέγραψε Απόφαση, με την οποία εγκρίνεται το αποτέλεσμα του Διαγωνισμού για τη δημοπρασία του έργου «Βελτίωση εγκαταστάσεων Λιμένα Μεστών Νομού Χίου». 
Οριστικός Ανάδοχος του έργου αναδείχτηκε η εργοληπτική επιχείρηση «ΘΕΜΕΛΗ Α.Ε.» που υπέβαλε τη χαμηλότερη οικονομική προσφορά συνολικής δαπάνης 8,7 εκ. ευρώ περίπου.  

www.chiosnews.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Σε εργασίες εκβάθυνσης του λιμένα σχεδιάζουν να προχωρήσουν από κοινού, μέσω προγραμματικής σύμβασης, το Λιμενικό Ταμείο και η Νομαρχία, με μόνο διαφαινόμενο πρόβλημα τις γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες που ενδέχεται να μεταφέρουν το σχεδιασμό αντί του Μαΐου, στο Σεπτέμβρη.
Οι εργασίες εκβάθυνσης κρίνονται απαραίτητες για να μπορούν να δένουν κατά μήκος της Προκυμαίας μεσαίου μεγέθους κρουαζιερόπλοια που έχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον να συμπεριλάβουν τη Χίο στα προγραμματισμένα δρομολόγια τους από την άνοιξη και το καλοκαίρι του 2008.

ΑΝΑΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΗΣ

----------


## gvaggelas

Από το επόμενο καλοκαίρι αφού πρώτα φέτος γίνει η εκβάθυνση στο λιμάνι της Χίου και ο εναρμονισμός του λιμανιού σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες της ΕΕ, θα μπορεί το λιμάνι μας να φιλοξενήσει κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Η είδηση αυτή δεν αποτελεί ως φαίνεται πυροτέχνημα, αφού ήδη η εταιρεία Celebritys έχει εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον σύμφωνα με τον κ. Κάρμαντζη και με το λιμενάρχη Χαράλαμπο Μπουρνιά. 
Το παραπάνω ανακοινώθηκε στα πλαίσια της συνέντευξης Tύπου που παραχώρησε ο πρόεδρος του Λιμενικού Ταμείου Σταμάτης Κάρμαντζης πλαισιωμένος από τα μέλη της ΛΕ κατά την οποία παρουσίασαν χθες τη δράση τους την τελευταία διετία.
Δίνοντας έμφαση στην ορθολογική διαχείριση των οικονομικών του Λιμενικού Ταμείου στο σωστό προγραμματισμό και στη δράση των μελών της Λιμενικής Επιτροπής ο πρόεδρος του ΛΤ τόνισε ότι «Με τη σωστή μας διαχείριση, αλλά και τη σκληρή μας οικονομία σε κάθε τι περιττό και μη αναγκαίο, καταφέραμε σήμερα να μην οφείλουμε ούτε ένα ευρώ πουθενά και να έχουμε Ταμείο 400.000 ευρώ και μάλιστα προερχόμενοι από την πλέον δύσκολη οικονομικά ως προς τα έσοδα χειμερινή περίοδο και αναμένοντας την περισσότερο προσοδοφόρο θερινή περίοδο».

www.chiostimes.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Εργασίες εκβάθυνσης πραγματοποιούνται στο λιμένα Χίου. Στις εργασίες συμμετέχει ο πλωτός γερανός Σάμος Ι, μία φορτηγίδα και ένα ρυμπουλκό. Οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν στο σημείο όπου βρίσκεται η πλώρη των πλοίων όταν αυτά δένουν στην προβλήτα. Επισυνάπτω και ορισμένες φωτό από κινητό.

----------


## Apostolos

Θα μας τρελάνουν?
http://www.chiosnews.com/cn28520081042590.asp

----------


## geogre222

εκανε καλη εντυπωση στο νησι μπορω να πω 
αν μπορει καποις να μου δωσει το ονομα του γιατι δεν το κρατησα :Surprised:

----------


## gvaggelas

Καλησπέρα . Είναι το Azamara Quest. Λεπτομέρειες εδώ .

----------


## zamas

*ΣΗΜΕΡΑ* ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ ΤΟ *AZAMARA QUEST

*AZAMARA QUEST.png

----------


## fotini86

Όντως έκανε καλή εντύπωση όπως χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρει ο george222. 
Σχετικό αφιέρωμα για την "Πανηγυρική υποδοχή στην Χίο" είχε και ο Eφοπλιστής Ιουλίου, τεύχος 183 το οποίο υπογράφει ο κ. Χάρης Αλεξίου. 

Εδώ λοιπόν παραθέτω μία σειρά από σχόλια ( εάν η απάντηση έχει τοποθετηθεί σε λάθος topic, ας βοηθήσει κάποιος από τους Διαχειριστές  :Smile:  )

_" Το πλοίο κατέπλευσε για πρώτη φορά στο λιμάνι της Χίου στις 11 Ιουνίου, όπου το υποδέχτηκαν με τιμές οι τοπικοί φορείς [...]. << Έκρυψε τον ήλιο χθες το πρωί στην προκυμαία, προκαλώντας τουλάχιστον δέος με τον όγκο του >>,_ έγραψε η εφημερίδα Πολίτης της Χίου_. << Παραδοσιακοί χοροί και τραγούδια από την Φιλαρμονική του Δήμου Χίου, το χορευτικό συγκρότημα του Λέοντα Αλλάτιου και ένας πάγκος με καραμέλες περίμεναν τους 700 επιβάτες του πλοίου που φαινόταν ωστόσο να το διασκεδάζουν>>,_ έγραψε και η εφημερίδα Αλήθεια.

----------


## mitilinios

Πριν από λίγο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ στη Χίο.  :Razz:  Σπάνια στο λιμάνι της Χίο δένουν δύο επιβατικά συγχρόνως.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Πηγή: http://www.pmi.gr

Υ.Γ. Η εικόνα δεν είναι πολύ καλή. Μπροστά είναι το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και πίσω το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.

----------


## Apostolos

Χθές κάνοντας μία διόρθωση σε χάρτη, διαπίστωσα το μέγεθος του έργου. Πραγματικά αν υπήρχε θέληση τα Μεστά θα ήταν ίσως το καλύτερο λιμάνι του ΒΑ Αιγαίου... Αλλα προβλέπω να παραμείνει για μοτορσιπ....
Mesta.jpg

Κάποιος Χιωτης ανταποκριτής να μας στήλει φώτο?

----------


## napapijri

Το καλοκαίρι πού ήμουν στα Μεστά, πέρασα από τον Λυμένα,τα έργα έχουν ξεκινήσει, έχουν ρίξει  ορισμένα μπλοκια!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

xios.jpg
η καφετερια στην εισοδο του λιμανιου της χιου, σημειο συναντησης για καφε, αποχαιρετισμου στο πλοιο, το καλυτερο μερος του λιμανιου και για φωτογραφιες πιστευω.

----------


## sylver23

κωστα τελευταια φορα που ειχα παει χιο η καφετερια αυτη δεν πολυδουλευε και ειχε τραπεζια μονο απο την πισω μερια οπως βλεπουμε το κτιριο.απο οτι βλεπω το φτιαξανε.και εμενα μου αρεσε παρα πολυ το σημειο αυτο.οτι πρεπει για καφεδακι...και χαζεμα του λιμανιου

----------


## Naias II

Σύμφωνα με το *TheSeaNation*: "Καλύτερες ακτοπλοϊκές συνδέσεις ζητά η Χίος." 
¶ντε μπας και συμμορφωθούν λιγάκι  :Mad:

----------


## tasos_33

zitianei katantisame,afou h euoplistes mas den kanoun tipota.(einai auto pou lene,tsampa ta naylla)

----------


## tasos_33

to seigegrimeno litourgei mono to kallokeri kai legete mpourgi opos kai h perioxei.

----------


## moutsokwstas

η χιος καλα κανει και ζητα αλλα δεν θα πρεπει να ξεχνα οτι 2 νεοτευκτα πλοια εχουν δρομολογηθει στη γραμμη, καταριπτοντας το μονοπωλειο. το λιμανι της χιου ειναι ιδιοτροπο και απαιτει ειδικους χειρισμους και πλοια συγκεκριμενου μεγεθους. α, για το λιμανι των μεστων το ακουω τοσα χρονια ως καλυτερο απο της πολης της χιου, αλλα σαν το γεφυρι της αρτας εχει καταντησει.

----------


## mitilinios

Παραθέτω μερικές εικόνες με την αφίξη και την αναχώρηση του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ και του NHΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ την Κυριακή 22/02/2009.

Πηγή: www.pmi.gr

----------


## scoufgian

> Παραθέτω μερικές εικόνες με την αφίξη και την αναχώρηση του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ και του NHΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ την Κυριακή 22/02/2009.
> 
> Πηγή: www.pmi.gr


 με την ευκαιρια του παραπανω Post,να ευχαριστησω το κ.Μιχαλη Παππα και τους συναδελφους του για την τοποθετηση της web cameras και ληψη εικονων αυτης απο το λιμανι της Χιου.Η καμερα εχει στραφει προς το λιμανι  ειδικα για εμας τους καραβολατρες.Να σαι καλα Μιχαλη

----------


## fotini86

Όντως τα έργα στο λιμάνι των Μεστών έχουν ξεκινήσει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό αλλά εύχομαι η ολοκλήρωσή τους να μην πάρει τόσο χρόνο όσο πήραν οι διαδικασίες για την τελική απόφαση! Η απόφαση και γενικά το όλο concept για την βελτίωση του λιμένα είναι ένα θέμα το οποίο υπήρξε για αρκετά χρόνια στα τραπέζια των διαπραγματεύσεων...

Πέρα από αυτά ήδη έχουν γίνει κάποιες βελτιώσεις σε τμήματα του οδικού δικτύου το οποίο συνδέει τα Μεστά με την Χίο. 

Υπάρχουν πληροφορίες για το εάν θα δίνεται άδεια να προσεγγίζουν και φορτηγά πλοία; Νομίζω πως θα ναι μια καλή περίπτωση...

----------


## moutsokwstas

καλες οι εξελιξεις αυτες σχετικα με το λιμανι και το οδικο δικτυο. να δω ποτε επιτελους θα ολοκληρωθει και θα παραδοθει ετοιμο για χρηση, τοσα χρονια το ακουω... υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουμε και καποια φωτογραφια της περιοχης και των εγκαταστασεων του λιμανιου? το μονο που γνωριζουμε, ειναι καποια γραφομενα-δημοσιευματα και τιποτε αλλο.

----------


## M.D.I

> Πριν από λίγο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ στη Χίο.  Σπάνια στο λιμάνι της Χίο δένουν δύο επιβατικά συγχρόνως. 
> 
> Πηγή: http://www.pmi.gr
> 
> Υ.Γ. Η εικόνα δεν είναι πολύ καλή. Μπροστά είναι το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και πίσω το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.


 ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΣΤΗ ''ΜΕΣΗ'' ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΣ Μ Ε  Δ Ε Ξ Ι Α   Σ Τ Ρ Ο Φ Η.ΕΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΣΠΑΝΙΑ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ.

----------


## moutsokwstas

αν δεν με απατα η μνημη μου, οταν το νησος χιος εκανε δρομολογιο στα ψαρα κι εμενε στο λιμανι της χιου συνεβαινε κατι αναλογο.

----------


## DimitrisT

15 προσεγγίσεις σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ 
 http://www.alithia.gr/newspaper/2009/24042009/24042009,31494.html

----------


## geogre222

h eisodos sto limani mas!!!

lathos stin imerominia  einai 12-6-2009.....

----------


## geogre222

h eisodos sto limani mas!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Oι βόρειοι άνεμοι των 7 μποφόρ δεν άφησαν το ΑΖΑΜΑΡΑ να μπει στο λιμάνι μας στο προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του το πρωί της 28ης Ιουλίου. Έτσι αφού παρέμεινε για λίγες ώρες ώστε να γίνει ο σχετικός έλεγχος συνέχισε για Τουρκία.

Πηγή: http://www.chiosnews.com/cn3072009843040.asp

----------


## DimitrisT

Εφαρμόζοντας την πρόταση  που πρότεινε ο cpt Leo.....
Σάββατο 26/9 Νήσος Χίος και Διαγόρας στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
DSCF2815.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Λόγο του μικρού λιμανιού της Χίου το Seacement 1 περιμένει στην ράδα (μαζί με το Maritea σημαία Ιταλίας) μέχρι να αναχωρήσει το Καπετάν Κομνηνός.
DSCF2901.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Μετά τα Azamara Quest/Journey,Salamis Glory & Seabourn Odyssey το κρουαζιεροπλοιο Le Levant (για πρώτη φορά) είναι το 5ο που προσεγγίζει φέτος τη Χίο  :Very Happy: 8-).
Φωτο1
Φωτο2

----------


## DimitrisT

Για 2η συνεχόμενη μέρα  :Surprised:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  άφιξη κρουαζιερόπλοιου στη Χίο και μάλιστα 2πλοίων
Azamara Journey
DSCF3269.jpg
Το Καλλιστο
DSCF3273.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή συνάντηση Azamara Journey & Θεόφιλου
DSCF3292.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Το C.Colombus είναι το 7ο κρουαζιερόπλοιο  που προσεγγίζει φέτος τη Χίο.Σημερινή παραμονή του  στο λιμάνι από δυο διαφορετικά σημεία .
Φωτο1
Φωτο2

----------


## DimitrisT

Το λιμάνι της Χίου με το Azamara Journey και το Μιχάλης Τ .
DSCF3502.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

7/11 Azamara Joyrney και Αρχάγγελος στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## gtogias

Η όμορφη Αρσινόη λουσμένη από το πρωινό φως στο λιμάνι της Χίου τον Ιούνιο του 2006.

Αφιερωμένη φυσικά στον σταθερό ανταποκριτή του νησιού, τον καλό φίλο DimitrisT και σε όσους συμπαθούν τα πλοία αυτής της κατηγορίας:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65725

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Γιώργο για την αφιέρωση και την εξαιρετική φωτογραφία,να σαι καλά.

----------


## Naias II

> Η όμορφη Αρσινόη λουσμένη από το πρωινό φως στο λιμάνι της Χίου τον Ιούνιο του 2006.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη φυσικά στον σταθερό ανταποκριτή του νησιού, τον καλό φίλο DimitrisT και σε όσους συμπαθούν τα πλοία αυτής της κατηγορίας:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65725


Από τις καλύτερες πόζες της Αρσινόης με φόντο την όμορφη Χίο!
Σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα άλλαξαν πολλά........ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Μυτιλήνη παραμένει δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Χίου λόγο απαγορευτικού
DSCF3912.jpg

----------


## Leo

Στειλε το γρήγορα πίσω Δημήτρη, περιμένουν επισκέπτες να σου έρθουνε και δεν έχει πλοίο  :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Τώρα θα πάρω το λιμεναρχείο να το αφήσει να φύγει  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> Στειλε το γρήγορα πίσω Δημήτρη, περιμένουν επισκέπτες να σου έρθουνε και δεν έχει πλοίο


πάντως τα καλά τα παλικάρια ξέρουν κι άλλο μονοπάτι :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Μιά συνάντηση στις 5/4/2010.
DSCN5888.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μία βραδυνή, (αλλά όχι και τόσο καλή.. )

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.
Φέτος στο νησί μας θα προσεγγίσουν τα εξής κρουαζιερόπλοια :
1/5/2010 ADRIANA III 
12/5/2010 SEABOURN ODYSSEY
14/5/2010 SPIRIT OF OCEANUS
9/6/2010  SEABOURN ODYSSEY
7/7/2010 SEABOURN ODYSSEY
25/8/2010 SALAMIS  FILOXENIA, SEABOURN ODYSSEY 
16/9/2010SALAMIS FILOXENIA
22/9/2010  SEABOURN ODYSSEY
29/9/2010 SALAMIS FILOXENIA
20/10/2010 SEABOURN  ODYSSEY
23/10/2010 SEABOURN ODYSSEY
16/11/2010 AZAMARA QUEST
28/11/2010 SEABOURN ODYSSEY.
Πηγή : http://www.alithia.gr/article.aspx?ArticleID=5107

----------


## DimitrisT

18/4 ¶φιξη Θεόφιλου στην Χίο..........
DSCF4071.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

26/4 Νήσος Θήρα - Οινούσσαι ΙΙΙ - Αιολίς 
DSCF4245.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.Adriana III το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο για φέτος στο λιμάνι μας .
DSCF4351.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.Adriana III το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο για φέτος στο λιμάνι μας .
> DSCF4351.jpg


Μπραβο Δημητρη.
Το ανεφερα και στο δελτιο Ροδου. Αυτο δεν ειναι αλλο απο το ιστορικο AQUARIUS της ΕΛΜΕΣ.

----------


## DimitrisT

2 motorship σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας :  Seacement I & Γεράσιμος
DSCF4397.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Seabourn Odyssey έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου.....
DSCF4561.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Spirit of Oceanus  το 3ο κρουαζιερόπλοιο μετά τα  Adriana III & Seabourn Odyssey που έρχεται στην Χίο
DSCF4579.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινές φωτογραφίες του m/s Beltdiep (με σημαία Ολλανδίας ) στο λιμάνι μας.
DSCF5152.jpg

DSCF5156.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

*Να ΓΕΝ… να μάλαμα*

*Ζητούν 24.000¤ για να μας πουν  τα βάθη του λιμανιού*

Πηγή : alithia.gr
 Στο σημερινό πρωτοσέλιδο της τοπικής εφημερίδας Αλήθεια δημοσιεύεται και η απόδειξη.

----------


## DimitrisT

m/s Σκιάθος στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF6484.jpg

DSCF6486.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Νήσος Χίος - Οινούσσαι ΙΙΙ - Νήσος Θήρα & Σησημεντ Ι σήμερα το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι .
DSCF6506.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

> 2 motorship σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας : Seacement I & Γεράσιμος
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88076


...η τζιμινιέρα του Γερασίμου,...είναι αξιολάτρευτη....>!!! :Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

3 κρουαζιερόπλοια σήμερα στην Χίο :
Seabourn Odyssey
DSCF7244.jpg
Le Boral
DSCF7253.jpg
Salamis Filoxenia
DSCF7330.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

30/9 Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Princess Daphne στη ράδα της Χίου
DSCF8087.jpg

----------


## chiotis

ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 10-9-2010 ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΛΙΜΑΝΑΡΑ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΣΤΩΝ :smile:
ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΡΓΟ  ΣΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΜΟΥ: http://nautiliakaneaxiou.blogspot.com/

P9100343.jpg

P9100348.jpg

P9100352.jpg

P9100355.jpg

P9100350.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινός κατάπλους του Corinthian II στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF8130.jpg

----------


## chiotis

πως σας φανηκε το λιμανι????? :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά πολύ καλά πλάνα! Ελπίζουμε σύντομα να δούμε να τελειώνει και να μεταφερθεί εκει το κεντρικό λιμάνι της Χιου, αν αφήσουν οι καφετέριες και τα σουβλατζίδικα της Χώρας!

----------


## opelmanos

> Πραγματικά πολύ καλά πλάνα! Ελπίζουμε σύντομα να δούμε να τελειώνει και να μεταφερθεί εκει το κεντρικό λιμάνι της Χιου, αν αφήσουν οι καφετέριες και τα σουβλατζίδικα της Χώρας!


 Θα μεταφερθεί εκεί το κεντρικό λιμάνι?? :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

Δεν είπε κάτι τέτοιο ο Απόστολος...Εννοεί οτι ''καλό θα ήταν''

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν είπε κάτι τέτοιο ο Απόστολος...Εννοεί οτι ''καλό θα ήταν''


Δεν είναι όμως μακρυά η πόλη από τα Μεστά ρε συ Συλβέστρο?Πώς θα βολεύεται ο κόσμος και με τι μέσα θα πηγαίνει μέχρι την Χίο ??ταλαιπωρία σκέτη θα είναι όλο αυτό .Δεν ξέρω τι να πω εσείς οι Χιώτες ξέρετε σίγουρα καλύτερα τα πράγματα για να προτιμάτε να μεταφερθεί εκεί το λιμάνι απλά μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο

----------


## sylver23

Μαζί σου Μάνο.Και εγώ το θεωρώ μακριά.Δεν γίνεται μία πολη των 25.000 κατοίκων να εξυπηρετείτε απο το λιμάνι των Μεστών.Ασε που ο συντομότερος σε χλμ δρόμος δεν είναι προσβάσιμος απο φορτηγά διότι έχει χωριά που δεν χωράνε να περάσουν απο τα στενά τους.

----------


## basi

To λιμάνι των Μεστών στη Χίο και του Σιγρίου στη Λέσβο θα αποκτήσουν κίνηση αν έχει νόημα να κάνουν τα πλοία τις μικρότερες δυνατές αποστάσεις και έτσι να είναι φτηνότερο το μεταφορικό έργο , αλλά κυρίως και οι μεταφορές επιβατών με ημερόπλοια χωρίς την χρήση καμπίνας .

Βέβαια θα πρέπει να τελειώσουν οι αυτοκινητόδρομοι γιά Λαύριο και Κύμη γιά να έχει νόημα . Τα μίλια είναι λιγότερο από 90 από Κύμη και γιά τα 2 νησιωτικά λιμάνια , ενώ από το Λαύριο 100 μίλια τα Μεστά και 160 το Σίγρι , ενώ από Πειραιά 150 νμ η Χίος και πάνω από 200 η Μυτιλήνη .

Αρα το κόστος των καυσίμων και οι τιμές των εισιτηρίων θα καθορίσει τα πάντα . Εκτός αν η ΕΕ αρχίσει και επιδοτεί την μικρότερη απόσταση οπότε πάλι θα αλλάξουν τα δεδομένα .

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλε chiotis πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες,να σαι καλά σε ευχαριστούμε.



> Δεν είναι όμως μακρυά η πόλη από τα Μεστά ρε συ  Συλβέστρο?Πώς θα βολεύεται ο κόσμος και με τι μέσα θα πηγαίνει μέχρι την  Χίο ??ταλαιπωρία σκέτη θα είναι όλο αυτό .Δεν ξέρω τι να πω εσείς οι  Χιώτες ξέρετε σίγουρα καλύτερα τα πράγματα για να προτιμάτε να  μεταφερθεί εκεί το λιμάνι απλά μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο


Το λιμάνι των Μεστών απέχει 40 χλμ απο την πόλη της Χίου.Παρόλο που η απόσταση σε ναυτικά μίλια από τον Πειραιά είναι πιο λίγα δεν συμφέρει κάνεναν αυτή η μετακίνηση και λόγο συγκοινωνίας και λόγο των δρόμων .Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω με τα λεγόμενα του  Συλβέστρου  :Wink: .Και αν πότε αλλάξει το κεντρικό λιμάνι θα είναι γιατί θα κατασκευαστεί καινούριο αν καταφέρουμε να πάρουμε κάποτε χρηματοδότηση :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## chiotis

Επειδη το χωριο μου ειναι κοντα στο λιμανι Μεστων  νομιζω οτι για τα νοτιοχωρα και γενικα τα χωρια μεχρι την χωρα οπως Λιθι Βεσσα Μεστα Ολυμποι Αρμολια Πυργι Καλαμωτη Πατρικα Θολο Ποταμι εξυπιρετουνται πολυ καλητερα απο οτι απο τη χωρα και 40 λεπτα αποσταση απο το λιμανι των μεστων στη Χωρα δεν ειναι πολυ τραγικη αποσταση ...Ουτουσιαλλως απο τη χωρα τα περρισοτερα χωρια απεχουν μιση ωρα.Επισης στα Μεστα τα Κρουαζιεροπλοια μπορουν να δεσουν οποιες και αν ειναι οι καιρικες συνθηκες και υπαρχει και μεγαλυτερο βυθισμα.

----------


## DimitrisT

Corinthian II και Λισσός σήμερα το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι μας
DSCF8225.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Azamara Quest σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας  :Wink: 
DSCF8299.jpg

----------


## pantelis89

> Azamara Quest σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας 
> DSCF8299.jpg


 ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ....ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΑΥΞΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΙΟΥ!!! :Surprised:  ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟΛΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΜΑΣ....

----------


## chiotis

στο λιμανι της Χιου το Star Princess( http://nautiliakaneaxiou.blogspot.com/ ).
Δειτε το εδω: http://www.pmi.gr/pmi.gr/chios_webcam.aspx

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Star Princess στη ράδα της Χίου 
DSCF8352c.jpg
αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Chiotis

----------


## pantelis89

> Το Star Princess στη ράδα της Χίου 
> DSCF8352c.jpg
> αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Chiotis


 ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΦΙΛΕ DIMITRI T, ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΛΗΨΗ.....!!!

----------


## chiotis

Ευχαριστω φιλε DimitrisT τελεια φωτο :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  και αμεση ανταποκριση!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Εξαιτίας των ισχυρών ανέμων το ro/ro aegean Star δεν μπόρεσε να μπει στο λιμάνι μας
DSCF8365.jpg

DSCF8373.jpg

DSCF8374c.jpg

----------


## chiotis

> Εξαιτίας των ισχυρών ανέμων το ro/ro aegean Star δεν μπόρεσε να μπει στο λιμάνι μας



Χαμως γινοταν σημερα....και εχθες :Wink:  :Cool: 
τελειες φωτο μπραβο ρε Δημητρη..............

----------


## DimitrisT

19/12 European Express στο λιμάνι μας
DSCF8449.jpg

----------


## chiotis

Λαθρομεταναστες στο Λιμενα Μεστων.
Σε σκάφος «πολυτελείας» προερχόμενο από την Κωνσταντινούπολη είχαν κρύψει διακινητές ένας Τούρκος και ένας Ουκρανός, 6 λαθρομετανάστες, μια οικογένεια Ιρακινής καταγωγής και άλλους δυο άνδρες Κουρδικής καταγωγής. Το σκάφος κρούιζερ 20 μέτρων έδεσε το βράδυ της Παρασκευής στο λιμάνι των Μεστών μετά από αίτημα του πληρώματος το οποίο  δήλωσε στους άνδρες του λιμενικού σταθμού Μεστών ότι έχει υποστεί μηχανική βλάβη.  

Το γεγονός κίνησε τις υποψίες των λιμενικών, οι οποίοι πραγματοποίησαν έλεγχο και εντόπισαν μέσα σε κρύπτη του σκάφους του μετανάστες. 
Αμέσως οι διακινητές και οι μετανάστες συνελήφθησαν και οδηγήθηκαν στο Κεντρικό λιμεναρχείο, απΆ οπου και ακολουθήθηκαν οι νόμιμες διαδικασίες με τους διακινητές να οδηγούνται στον εισαγγελέα και τους μετανάστες στο νοσοκομείο για τις προληπτικές εξετάσεις.(nautiliakaneaxiou.blogspot.com)

----------


## chiotis

Φωτογραφίες από το σχεδόν ολοκληρωμένο πλέον λιμάνι των Μεστών.Στις φωτογραφίες φαίνονται ο μελλοντικός επιβατικός σταθμός-WC η μεσαία προβλήτα (Γ) με τα εκδοτήρια εισιτηρίων και την πλάστιγγα ζύγισης οχημάτων.Τα εκδοτήρια αυτα δεν δουλέυουν ακόμα αφού έχει και άλλο ενα σπιτάκι για την έκδοση εισητηρίων στην πρώτη προβλήτα που δένει συνήθως το πλοίο.Το μόνο που μένει πλέον και έχει μπει στην  τελική ευθεία είναι η ολοκλήρωση των απαλοτρηωσεων για την αγορά εκτάσεω ώστε να ολοκληρωθούν η κτηριακές εγκαταστάσεις του λιμανιού.Πιστεύω ότι μεχρι να γίνουν αυτα μπορούν να δένουν και εδώ κρουαζιερόπλοια και να γίνετε  ο τελλωνιακός έλεγχος  σε κάπιο απο αυτά τα σπιτάκια προσωρινά.Εδώ έχει μέχρι και πλάστιγγα.....Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία φένεται και η γλίστρα σκαφών.

----------


## Rocinante

Εχω την εντύπωση αν και εντελώς άσχετος οτι τουλάχιστον σχεδιαστικά το λιμάνι αυτό μάλλον αποτελεί ευχάριστη έκπληξη σε σχέση με όσα έχουμε δεί κατα καιρούς στα νησιά του Αιγαίου , ειδικά η πλαγιοδέτηση. Οτι πρέπει να γίνουν ακόμα πολλά για να θεωρηθεί ένα συγχρονο λιμάνι είναι φανερό αλλά μάλλον κινείται προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Ξαναλέω πως είμαι εντελώς άσχετος λέω ότι βλεπω σαν απλός παρατηρητης...

----------


## Apostolos

Η εσοχή που βλέπουμε στην πρώτη φώτο ειναι υποδοχή για synchro lift?

----------


## chiotis

> Η εσοχή που βλέπουμε στην πρώτη φώτο ειναι υποδοχή για synchro lift?


 Αν εννοείς την δεύτερη φωτό είναι γλύστρα καθέλκησης σκαφών στην πρώτη φωτό δεν υπάρχει εσοχή είναι η προβλήτα τραβηγμένη απο εκεί που κάνει το Γ.Φίλε rocinante μπορώ να πώ έχοντας δει πολλά λιμάνια οτι είναι ένα απο τα καλύτερα του αιγαίου αν όχι το καλύτερο και σε υποδομές και σε χώρους χερσέους,κάθε προβλήτα έχει πολυ χώρο δικο της για ι.χ. ώστε στις φορτοεκφορτόσεις να μην γίνετε ένας χαμός με ι.χ. που ενδεχομένος θα επιβιβάζονται σε αλλο πλοιο σε επόμενη προβλήτα.Επέισης έχει καλή κάλυψη στους καιρούς και πολύ καλα βυθίσματα και μπορούν να μπουν πλοια μεγαλου μήκους κατι που χρειαζόταν το νησί.Σχεδόν ολοκληρώθηκαν και οι απαλοτριώσεις των εκτάσεων για να ολοκληρωθούν οι χερσαίες εγκαταστάσεις .....είμαι περίεργος να δω τι άλλο θα φτιάξουν..

----------


## chiotis

Στα τέλη του Σεπτέμβρη έφτασε η παρακάτω πλατφόρμα στο λιμάνι των Μέστών με το ρυμουλκό Christos XIII,μεταφέροντας το ναυάγιο από τη Μύκονο.Η πλατφόρμα έμεινε πολύ καιρό εκεί (νομίζω ακόμα εκεί είναι) καταλαμβάνοντας μεγάλο χώρο στο λιμάνι ενώ το ρυμουλκό αναχώρησε.Ελπίζω να απομακρύνθηκε ή να απομακρυνθεί σύντομα διότι κατάλαμβάνει την κυριότερη προβλητα προσδεσης επιβατικών και μη πλοίων στον λιμένα,και μπορεί με τον καιρο να προκαλέσει και καποιο ατύχημα.

----------


## nautaki

Ξέρουμε αν είναι ακόμα εκεί αυτό το κομμάτι?

----------


## Nautilia News

chios-flag2.jpg

* Υπερήφανη και γιγάντια Ελληνική σημαία στο λιμάνι της Χίου*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αλλαγή πορείας για το πλοίο (BLUE STAR 1) απόψε, αφου αντι της  Χίου οπου το λιμάνι είναι γεμάτο απο μετανάστες, θα προσεγγίσει στα  Μεστά.





> Και το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, στο σημερινό ταξίδι του  από Πειραιά για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη, προσέγγισε την νύχτα στο λιμάνι των  Μεστών για τους ίδιους λόγους.


Το πρόβλημα : Πεντακόσιοι άνθρωποι εντελώς ανενόχλητα μπουκάρισαν στο λιμάνι, και είναι πολύ πιθανόν να θελήσουν να μπουκάρουν και στο πρώτο πλοίο που θα προσεγγίσει σε αυτό.

Η λύση : Κλείνει το λιμάνι, διότι είναι αντιδημοκρατικό να απομακρυνθούν οι πεντακόσιοι.

Το συμπέρασμα : Τα χάλια μας τα μαύρα........

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πρόβλημα : Πεντακόσιοι άνθρωποι εντελώς ανενόχλητα μπουκάρισαν στο λιμάνι, και είναι πολύ πιθανόν να θελήσουν να μπουκάρουν και στο πρώτο πλοίο που θα προσεγγίσει σε αυτό.


 Eδώ τίθεται θέμα ασφαλείας του πλοίου,να γίνει ανταρσία,να βάλουν φωτιά,ένας όχλος ανεξέλεγκτος.

Αλλά είπαμε οι κυβερνώντες είναι ανίκανοι να προστατέψουν την γαλήνη , την ασφάλεια φιλήσυχων πολιτών κ την ομαλή διεξαγωγή των συγκοινωνιών.

----------


## despo

Το ταχύπλοο Erturk 1 στο λιμάνι την Παρασκευή 22/7
IMGP0001.jpg
Ενω ειναι γεγονός πλέον η είσοδος της Turyol και με επιβατηγό πλοίο το Necdet Ali Yildirim
IMGP0002.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Παγχιακό αίτημα για χρήση του λιμένα Μεστών και σύνδεση με τη Θεσσαλονίκη*[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)]Παντελής Φύκαρης
*Μελέτη σκοπιμότητας για την αξιοποίηση της δυτικής πύλης εξήγγειλε ο Διονύσης Τεμπονέρας*Η πολυπόθητη αξιοποίηση του Λιμένα των Μεστών αποτέλεσε το κοινό αίτημα των φορέων της Χίου κατά τη συνεδρίαση του Συμβουλίου Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών που συγκλήθηκε το πρωί της Δευτέρας στην αίθουσα του Δημοτικού Συμβουλίου Χίου.

Φορείς του νησιού κι αιρετοί μετέφεραν στα στελέχη του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας και στους εκπροσώπους των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών τη βούληση της τοπικής κοινωνίας να αξιοποιήσει τη δυτική πύλη του νησιού, σε μία προσπάθεια το ταξίδι να γίνει συντομότερο και με σαφές οικονομικό όφελος για τους επιβάτες.

Όπως ανέφεραν στις τοποθετήσεις τους, η Χίος είναι έτοιμη να υποστηρίξει σε αρχικό στάδιο την σύνδεση των Μεστών με το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, μία φορά την εβδομάδα αλλά και να προχωρήσει τις διαδικασίες που απαιτούνται για την πιο συστηματική αξιοποίηση της δυτικής πύλης.

Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο ο Γενικός Γραμματέας του Υ.Ε.Ν. και πρόεδρος του Σ.Α.Σ. Διονύσης Τεμπονέρας εξήγγειλε τη χρηματοδότηση μελέτης σκοπιμότητας για τον λιμένα των Μεστών, η οποία θα χρηματοδοτηθεί από το Υπουργείο και θα αναδείξει τις δυνατότητες του αναξιοποίητου μέχρι σήμερα λιμένα.
*Η σύνδεση με τη Θεσσαλονίκη
Στο ίδιο πνεύμα οι τοπικοί φορείς επεσήμαναν και την αναγκαιότητα σύνδεσης της Χίου- μέσω του δρομολόγιου της άγονης γραμμής-  με το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, με την Β. Αμπαζή εκ μέρους του εμπορικού συλλόγου Χίου να σημειώνει ότι η σύνδεση με το λιμάνι της Καβάλας δεν εξυπηρετεί κανέναν.
Ευχαριστίες κι επιπλέον στήριξη ζήτησαν Ψαρά και Οινούσσες
Τέλος τόσο ο Δήμαρχος Ψαρών όσο και ο Δήμαρχος Οινουσσών, ευχαρίστησαν τα μέλη του Σ.Α.Σ. και την Attica Group για τη σύνδεση των νησιών τους απευθείας με τον Πειραιά, με τον Κ. Βρατσάνο να μεταφέρει το αίτημα για παραμονή και του δεύτερου δρομολογίου από Ψαρά για Πειραιά και τον χειμώνα καθώς και τη σύνδεση των Ψαρών με τον λιμένα της Βολισσού.
ΠΗΓΗ*

[/COLOR]

----------


## pantelis2009

*Η επένδυση Τσάκου διαβατήριο εισόδου της Χίου στον τομέα του Chartering σκαφών αναψυχής*[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)]Παντελής Φύκαρης
*Τα άμεσα και μακροπρόθεσμα οφέλη της αξιοποίησης της μαρίνας του Καστέλου στην οικονομία του νησιού*





476
Κοινοποιήσεις
Facebook
Twitter
Pinterest
Viber





Λίγο πριν την ολοκλήρωση του 2018 μία ευχάριστη είδηση ήρθε από το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ και αφορά την Μαρίνα της Χίου. Πρόκειται για την λιμενική υποδομή που εδώ και δεκαετίες παραμένει ημιτελείς, αδυνατώντας να καταστήσει την Χίο νησί β€“ σταθμό θαλάσσιου τουρισμού.
*Ιστορικό*
Ο αρχικός ενθουσιασμός προ δεκαετιών για την ανάπτυξη μίας (της πρώτης ίσως) ολοκληρωμένης τουριστικής υποδομής, διαδέχθηκε την απογοήτευση και τελικά την απαξίωση της εγκατάστασης στην περιοχή του «Καστέλο».  Οι μεμονωμένες προσπάθειες για μετατροπή του νότιου τμήματος του κεντρικού λιμένα της πόλης σε χώρο πρόσβασης τουριστικών σκαφών, ή η ολοκλήρωση της «μαρίνας» των Λιμνιών κόλλησαν είτε στα γρανάζια της απραξίας, είτε στα σιαμαία αδελφάκια τους αυτά της γραφειοκρατίας. Ακόμα και η αναμενόμενη μαρίνα της περιοχής των Κεραμείων προς το παρόν παραμένει ως ένα μελλοντικό έργο που αναζητά εγχώριους ή μη επενδυτές.
*Ο ρόλος του ΤΑΙΠΕΔ*
Το Ταμείο αξιοποίησης της Ιδιωτικής Περιούσιας του Δημοσίου  (Τ.Α.Ι.Π.Ε.Δ. ) μπήκε στην ζωή της Χίου λίγο πριν το 2013, όταν σε ένα μπαράζ προτεινόμενων ιδιωτικοποιήσεων δέσμευσε την ανενεργή μαρίνα του Καστέλου και το νότιο και σχεδόν ανενεργό τουριστικά, τμήμα του κεντρικού Λιμένα της Χίου. Έπειτα από συνεχείς πιέσεις και την παρουσίαση του πλάνου αξιοποίησης του νότιου τμήματος του λιμανιού από το Λιμενικό Ταμείο  της Χίου, τα δύο ακίνητα αποδεσμεύτηκαν στα μέσα του 2016, ανοίγοντας τον δρόμο για την αξιοποίηση της μαρίνας του Καστέλο. Η σύνδεση των δύο ακινήτων απέτρεπε επενδυτές που απέβλεπαν στην υγιή αξιοποίηση τους. Δεν είναι δύσκολο να αντιληφθεί κανείς ότι κανείς δεν θα ήθελε  να έχει τα διπλασία λειτουργικά, τα διπλασία κόστη εγκατάστασης για δύο ακίνητο που απέχουν μόλις ένα ναυτικό μίλι μεταξύ τους.
*Η διαγωνιστική διαδικασία*
Το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ στην προσπάθεια του να αξιοποιήσει επενδυτικά ανενεργές λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις της χώρας επέλεξε να ανοίξει την διαγωνιστική διαδικασία για την Μαρίνα της Χίου, τον Ιανουάριο του 2018. Στην πρώτη φάση της διαδικασίας οι υποψήφιοι επενδυτές υπέβαλαν την εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος τους, με μοναδικούς όρους την τεκμηριωμένη επάρκεια διαχείρισης λιμενικών υποδομών τουριστικού χαρακτήρα καθώς και την οικονομική ευρωστία. Στην δεύτερη φάση του διαγωνισμού, οι υποψήφιοι επενδυτές, έλαβαν γνώση των οικονομικών στοιχείων της επένδυσης βάσει του Master Plan που το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ είχε εκπονήσει. Με βάση αυτά τα στοιχεία τα σχήματα που συμμετείχαν στον διαγωνισμό αποφάσισαν την συμμετοχή τους ή μη στην τρίτη φάση , αυτή των δεσμευτικών προσφορών. Το επικρατέστερο σχήμα όφειλε να μεταβεί στην τέταρτη και τελευταία φάση του διαγωνισμού αυτήν κατά την οποία θα έπρεπε να διαπραγματευτεί με ανεξάρτητο εκτιμητή που το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ είχε ορίσει ώστε απομονωμένος και χωρίς γνώση των στοιχείων που προσκόμισαν οι υποψήφιοι επενδυτές, να καθορίσει μία συμφέρουσα τιμή για το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ, κάτω του οποίου δεν θα ήταν δυνατόν να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία.
*Η Μαρίνα της Χίου στον Όμιλο Τσάκου*
Την δωδεκάμηνη διαγωνιστική διαδικασία ολοκλήρωσε με επιτυχία το σχήμα που είχε δημιουργηθεί από τον Όμιλο Τσάκου στο τέλος του 2017. Η τεκμηριωμένη διαχειριστική επάρκεια του σχήματος του καπτ. Παναγιώτη Τσάκου, αποκτήθηκε με την συμμετοχή της εταιρείας Τέφας, εταιρείας που ασχολείται με την αξιοποίηση τουριστικών λιμενικών υποδομών στην περιοχή του Ιονίου.
Έπειτα λοιπόν από τριάντα και πλέον χρόνια, δημιουργούνται οι βασικές συνθήκες για την αξιοποίηση του ακινήτου αλλά πολύ περισσότερο για την έναρξη οργανωμένης δραστηριότητας θαλασσίου τουρισμού στο νησί .
Εφόσον το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ ολοκληρώσει την αδειοδότηση του έργου, βάσει της συμβατικής του υποχρέωσης, το έργο δείχνει να παίρνει σάρκα και οστά σταδιακά μέσα στα επόμενα χρόνια με την ολοκλήρωση του να τοποθετείται στο 2022.
Ο καπτ. Παναγιώτης και η οικογένεια του, ξεκινούν ένα εγχείρημα με ιδιαίτερο αντίκτυπο στην δια θαλάσσης τουριστική ανάπτυξη της Χίου.
*Τα έργα που προβλέπονται*
Εντός του χρονοδιαγράμματος του έργου, το επενδυτικό σχήμα θα έχει ολοκληρώσει την αναβάθμιση του υφιστάμενου λιμενικού έργου, με την ενίσχυση της θωράκισης των λιμενοβραχιόνων, την καθαίρεση ου υφάλου που βρίσκεται στην είσοδο της μαρίνας, αλλά και την πλήρη λειτουργική αναβάθμιση του για την σύγχρονη εξυπηρέτηση σκαφών και χρηστών, με πυλώνες παροχής νερού ρεύματος, αγκυροβόλια κ.λ.π. 
Στον χερσαίο χώρο αναμένεται η κατασκευή 7000 τ.μ. για την στέγαση υπηρεσιών της μαρίνας, αλλά και καταστημάτων εξυπηρέτησης των χρηστών, αλλά και των επισκεπτών.
Σε ένα δεύτερο τομέα του χερσαίου χώρου, θα κατασκευαστεί ο χώρος επισκευών και dry dock, μέσω του οποίου η μαρίνα θα μπορεί αν προσφέρει τις περιοδικές ή έκτακτες συντηρήσεις των σκαφών.
Μεταξύ των δύο τομέων του χερσαίου χώρου αναμένεται να κατασκευαστούν χώροι πρασίνου, χώροι περιπάτου καθώς και χώρος στάθμευσης.
Σε σύνολο τεσσάρων ετών η μαρίνα θα έχει προσδώσει στην περιοχή του Καστέλου, ιδιαίτερη προστιθέμενη αξία, καθώς μία σημαντική εμπορική, κοινωνική και οικονομική δραστηριότητα θα αναπτύσσεται σε ένα εξαιρετικά σύγχρονο χώρο.
*Οικονομικά Οφέλη*
Για τα άμεσα οικονομικά οφέλη δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει ιδιαίτερη αναφορά. Μία επένδυση που στο σύνολο της θα ξεπερνάει τα είκοσι πέντε  εκατομμύρια ευρώ, είναι προφανές ότι εκτός από το ανωτέρω ποσό θα δημιουργήσει μία σειρά οικονομικών δραστηριοτήτων και νέων θέσεων εργασίας σε γνωστά ή μη επαγγέλματα.
Εκτός όμως από τα άμεσα οικονομικά οφέλη, θα μπορούσε κάποιος που θα ήθελε να εξετάσει μακροπρόθεσμα την ανάπτυξη της Μαρίνας της Χίου, να αντιληφθεί ότι η Χίος εντάσσεται πλέον στον χάρτη του οργανωμένου θαλασσίου τουρισμού. Εταιρείες που ασχολούνται με το chartering σκαφών, θα μπορούν να βρουν βάση σε ένα νέο προορισμό. Ο μόνιμος ελλιμενισμός αυτών των σκαφών δημιουργεί ένα νέο κωδικό επαγγελμάτων που θα ασχολούνται με την συντήρηση και την φύλαξη αυτών των σκαφών κατά τους χειμερινούς μήνες, ενώ κατά την διάρκεια των καλοκαιριών μηνών θα ασχολούνται με την υποδοχή και την παραλαβή των σκαφών από τους χρήστες. Στην στεριά και μάλιστα στο dry dock θα δημιουργηθούν συνεργεία που θα συνεχίσουν στην σύγχρονή της μορφή μία παράδοση που η νέα γενιά Χιωτών δεν ενεργοποίησε μέχρι τώρα, αυτή των θαλασσίων επισκευών.
Η ένταξη της Χίου στον χάρτη του θαλασσίου τουρισμού, αυτόματα τοποθετεί το νησί μας, στους δυνατούς προορισμούς του οριζόντιου άξονα που ενώνει τα διαρκώς ανερχόμενα νησιά των Σποράδων με τα μικρασιατικά παράλια. Μία διαδρομή που είναι φιλική για τους χρήστες του yachting και δη τους βόρειο Ευρωπαίους επισκέπτες της χώρας μας.
Οι αντιδράσεις από την ενεργοποίηση της μίας εκ των πυλών εισόδου του νησιού μας και ας είναι η μικρότερη σε σχέση με αυτές του αεροδρομίου ή του λιμανιού θα είναι αλυσιδωτές και θα έχουν μόνο θετικό πρόσημο.
Το 2018 μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε ότι κλείνοντας μας έφερε ένα χαρμόσυνο μήνυμα για το νέο έτος. Μακάρι αυτή την φορά το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ εκπροσωπώντας το δημόσιο, να σταθεί στο ύψος των περιστάσεων και να μην στερήσει από την Χίο μία τέτοια ευκαιρία. Μία ευκαιρία που ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους εφοπλιστές στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλία επιλέγει να προσφέρει στο νησί του, αναλαμβάνοντας για ακόμη μία φορά να έχει τον ρόλο του εγγυητή. Ο καπτ Παναγιώτης ήταν ο μόνος που από τα τόσα ονόματα που παρέλασαν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια στις λίστες των ενδιαφερομένων για την μαρίνα της Χίου, δήλωσε παρών και οδήγησε την διαδικασία μέχρι το τέλος.
ΠΗΓΗ


[/COLOR]

----------


## pantelis2009

*229.000 ¤ για εκβάθυνση του λιμανιού και καθαίρεση στεγάστρου*

*Σημαντικές επενδύσεις λιμενικών έργων σε περιοχές της χώρας που έχουν εντοπιστεί προβλήματα ασφάλειας και ζητήματα αποκατάστασης ζημιών, ύψους περίπου 12.500.000¤, εγκρίθηκαν με Απόφαση του Υφυπουργού Οικονομίας και Ανάπτυξης κ. Στ. Γιαννακίδη προς χρηματοδότηση για το έτος 2019 για το Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, μέσω του Προγράμματος Δημοσίων Επενδύσεων (ΠΔΕ) της Γενικής Γραμματείας Λιμένων, Λιμενικής Πολιτικής και Ναυτιλιακών Επενδύσεων......*
*Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι οι πόροι που εγκρίθηκαν για το 2018 για 94 νέα και 59 συνεχιζόμενα έργα επισκευής και συντήρησης στα λιμάνια είναι σχεδόν τριπλάσιοι από τους πόρους που δαπανούνταν τα προηγούμενα χρόνια σε ετήσια βάση.*
*Ειδικότερα όσον αφορά το λιμάνι της Χίου, τα δύο έργα τα οποία εγκρίθηκαν προς χρηματοδότηση (βλέπε Απόφαση αναρτημένη στη Διαύγεια με ΑΔΑ: 66Α4465ΧΙ8-6ΗΛ) έχουν συνολικό προϋπολογισμό 229.000¤ και είναι τα ακόλουθα:*
*Αποκατάσταση λειτουργικών βαθών στο ανατολικό τμήμα του κεντρικού λιμένα Χίου (προϋπολογισμός: 114.000,00).*
*Καθαίρεση στεγάστρου, αποκατάσταση πεζοδρομίου και ανακατασκευή ράμπας πλοίων στο λιμάνι της Χίου (προϋπολογισμός: 115.000,00).*
*Λιμάνι Χίου*
*πηγή:www.politischios.gr*

----------

